# adding a foot control to a hand controlled trolling motor



## BtsNhoS (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 32lb bass pro trolling motor, handle operated, is it possible to wire in a foot controlled kill switch so i dont have to keep using my hand to turn it on and off? do they make foot pedal accessories that can be used for this?


----------



## Truckmechanic (Oct 12, 2011)

If I am not mistaking they make a switch for that. I think this is what you are talking about.

https://www.basspro.com/Trolling-Mo...product/16071/93066?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------



## BtsNhoS (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah i was just looking at that one, have you ever used it? i forgot to ask, i have seen these items does anybody have any experience with them or know of better? https://www.basspro.com/ProControll-Transom-Trolling-Motor-Foot-Control/product/10214272/85845


----------



## Jay D (Oct 12, 2011)

its a bigfoot you get at academy or basspro for 15-20$. I got one and yes they work fine especially if you have a trolling motor already. wind makes the hand control the hard part but the on off is great. The one you link is $150, you can get a good used foot control for that much. I suggest you try the bigfoot switch for less than 20, you can thank me later =D>


----------



## BtsNhoS (Oct 12, 2011)

sounds good ill take your word for it im gunna pick it up friday, thanks


----------



## rusty.hook (Nov 3, 2011)

I use the Big Foot switch and wire it like the drawing below.
Click your curser on the drawing and it will get bigger.


----------

